# Amphibia 'ministry' 710 Case



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I might have "issues" :lookaround:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes you do.

Now...

Go set them all to the correct time, there's a good chap.

(I have issues too)

Cheerz


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes you do, but what a nice issue to have.

The pepsi looks great, never managed to get one myself.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice collection, can't make out the make of the one next to the Pepsi - 2nd from the right


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely collection of a classic case. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. You've made me feel almost normal :lol:

Anyway, I'm on a journey to mod myself into a non-date only selection of 710s...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, mate - I couldn't quite be bovvered. But I *did* make sure all the bezels were at 0...


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Aaaaaaaarrrggghhh.

LOL


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great thread displaying the issues WIS OCD :thumbup:


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thats some neat looking collection of babies you got there


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The 710 is the ONLY case to have IMHO 

I love the SM300 dial on mesh on the left :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

it said:


> The 710 is the ONLY case to have IMHO


I think I've mentioned before - you're a very wise man. :yes:


----------

